# Check out this slob!!! (A new personal best)



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Got this lunker Bass tonight on my new Teramar rod and it handled flawlessly. Look how small it looks next to my foot in the pic:










This fish went 8-lbs 9oz and was just shy of 24 inches long... my new personal best for Bass. Caught her on a Gulp Worm using a 4/O worm hook (texas-rigged). I was using generic 10-lb mono leader (from Wal-mart) which I had tied to my 20-lb Power Pro running line. She nailed it right as it turned dark and the skeeters started swarmin. I thought maybe this could be the 8.2-lb'er I caught a month or so back and she's just been feedin? Either way, this fish was thick! I wish I had had someone around to snap a pic of me with the fish.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish*

Congrats on the catch Zach.


----------



## arthurinak (May 22, 2006)

*Nice Hawg!*

Congratulations on your new personal best!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

h u g e


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Picked up another one last night, this time on my new St. Croix Avid 7' ML rod. It also performed flawlessly. This Bass was about 5 or 6-lbs and was 22 inches long. For perspective, that's a credit card in the pic:


----------



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

Them's some real nice bass.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

congrats on the nice bass! did ya eat it? they taste great with a cajun batter and fried YUMMY


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Got me some more BASS last night, same rig and worms, on the St. Croix. Only difference was it was 11:30pm and those sneaky fish didn't know I was there this time... at least til I caught this little feller:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Okay*

when did we become a freshwater forum???  we all know that a good 3 pound bluefish, will out pull a 8 pound bass anyday of the week....So your rod really still havent been tested.....at least not by a real fish....(it's sunday and i have to try and get somebody going LOL)....quit showing off with all those pictures anyway report back to us when you really tested that rod out sissy largemouths don't count as a real test....I used to work at disney at the backlots....and we pull out 8 and ten pounds bass...(all the time) i used spiderwire. On a little mirco setup... i would catch a bullgill, and throw him out there just like a shiner.....get them everytime...And they do get BIG out there...cause nobody is allow to keep any bass when they are paying to fish......And what they also do is come and "SHOCK" the water, and net up all the big bass and move them to other places You know i am messing with you....but really largemouths don't fight that much at all....I hate watching those shows....where these guys make out like the bass is going to pull them off the boat....Watch Bill dance sometimes....He has gotten Bass in weighting over 15 pounds like they were nothing. Heck one time he was wading out in the lake and did it....(out of all the freshwater guys, thats the only one i watch)....I just think that pole you are using is way to much of a overkill for 8 pound bass (jK)....keep the pictures coming...so far i have to live thru you guys, till i get some free time to head out....damn it...


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

lol if you wanna catch one in saltwater hit up your local spillway =P last season guy was using a popper on the wall and caught a 10lb bass thought it was a keeper snook got all excited that he actually had a snook to eat and turns out to be a bass haha


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*He*

was lucky it was a bass and not a ten pound Snook...He would have taught he has a world record just from the fight alone......LOL....Can't compare a Bass to a Snook...It's not even worth trying ....Long time ago saw this guy throw a castnet, and the way he was fighting to bring it in....(I just has to go and see) Turn out he cast right on top of a snook that might have gone ten pounds....He said the water blew up right under his net...LOL....but it was funny, it was out of season....So he didnt like that at all....After i told him what they can do....He let the Snook go pretty fast.......You want fun, go out late at night....and cast a big old mullet or ladyfish.....right around any bridge...oh yea tighten your drag all the way....and you will see what a Snook can do....And if you do hook up to one.....You will be hook for a life ...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

You right, I've never seen any big snook


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Hey KZ*

Hey that looks like a Snook only Bigger..


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I didnt*

mean you havent hook any big snook, I mean your new pole hasnt been tested against any real fish LOL....(Snook) And if you keep posting those bass pictures, you are going to find your honey hole Pack one day. With a bunch of those freshwater guys .


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> if you keep posting those bass pictures, you are going to find your honey hole Pack one day. With a bunch of those freshwater guys .


Good thing it's in a gated community with 24hr guard at the front gates  so I doubt they will be able to get in... lucky for me  

Also, I took the Yak out on the lake with a buddy who doesn't fish on Saturday. Long story short is I didn't spend much time fishing cuz he didn't want to sit around in a spot while I fished, but I did catch a catfish.  

I also talked to one of my neighbors who was driving through the neighborhood in his new Chevy Avalanche and I guess a couple of days ago a huge black bear (about 500-lbs) ran out full speed from the woods and smacked into the side of his truck. It killed the bear instantly and did a number to his new truck. Craziness!!! It was on the local news that evening.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*500 lb black bear*

running around at night....and you out taking pictures of bass at night I be worry about the bears now....(Thats one big bear)....oh well you have that new rod...snack him upside the head with it....that will be the real test for it... You better be careful out there, i would hate to read about you in the news...."Fisherman maul to death by crazy bear, but the bear later dies from the wounds inflicted by Fisherman St. Croix fishing Pole..news at 11" (Sales for ST. Croix rods up 100% since attack" Sale rep said if it can beat a bear, Snooks dont have a chance)...heh heh...


----------

